# is their something wrong with my budgie?



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi
I'm worried about one of my budgies. At one point it looked like an egg was about to be laid that instant, but over time it became smaller and smaller. I don't think she ever layed the egg. there is still a bump and recently she's been looking skinny.Is this bad? She is an aviary budgie, does this make a difference? Please help.
thanks in advance

DodoBudge:sad:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, from your description it does seem that your budgie is sick and in need of being examined by a qualified professional, so that the lump on the vent area is properly addressed as well as her overall health condition, since you mention your budgie has also been dropping in weight.

I hope you will be able to take your budgie to an avian or exotics vet soon and I'm wishing her a good recovery.


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

thanks for the advice!
:hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome.  Best of luck with everything and be sure to give us an update on your budgie's condition.


----------

